# Acquérir un iPhone 7 fin 2018 : Bon compromis ?



## onclphil (22 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite renouveler l'iPhone 5S d'un proche pour la fin de l'année.
Le budget étant limité (350 EUR), je pense à prendre l'iPhone 7. 
En effet, j'en ai vu a ce prix en reconditionné sur le site Back Market qui m'a l'air plutôt pas mal.

=> Pensez-vous qu'en prenant un 7 fin-2018, le smartphone va durer 3 ans sans être largué (lenteur, suivi iOS...) ?

=> Avez vous fait des achats sur Back Market ? Le site me semble plutôt sérieux, avec plusieurs grade de reconditionnement assez précis.

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## ibabar (22 Novembre 2018)

onclphil a dit:


> Pensez-vous qu'en prenant un 7 fin-2018, le smartphone va durer 3 ans sans être largué (lenteur, suivi iOS...) ?


L'iPhone 7 est sorti en 2016, donc avec 3 ans de longévité ça nous porte à 2021, donc 5 ans de delta: c'est donc comme si aujourd'hui on utilisait un smartphone sorti en 2013, à savoir... l'iPhone 5s, ce qui est encore à peu près potable (mais on sent qu'on est sur la fin...).
Par ailleurs la puce A10 de l'iPhone 7 est devenu la nouvelle puce "entrée de gamme" de référence (équipe l'Apple TV 4k et l'iPad 6).
La vraie question est de savoir si l'iPhone 7 pourra accueillir iOS 15 (qui sortira en 2021 donc), et donc le corollaire est de savoir si cet iOS tournera bien sur de vieux devices (comme l'a été pensé iOS 12 cette année) ou si au contraire ce sera une plaie (comme iOS 11 par exemple qui n'était pas la panacée même sur un iPhone SE par exemple).


----------



## onclphil (28 Novembre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> L'iPhone 7 est sorti en 2016, donc avec 3 ans de longévité ça nous porte à 2021, donc 5 ans de delta: c'est donc comme si aujourd'hui on utilisait un smartphone sorti en 2013, à savoir... l'iPhone 5s, ce qui est encore à peu près potable (mais on sent qu'on est sur la fin...).
> Par ailleurs la puce A10 de l'iPhone 7 est devenu la nouvelle puce "entrée de gamme" de référence (équipe l'Apple TV 4k et l'iPad 6).
> La vraie question est de savoir si l'iPhone 7 pourra accueillir iOS 15 (qui sortira en 2021 donc), et donc le corollaire est de savoir si cet iOS tournera bien sur de vieux devices (comme l'a été pensé iOS 12 cette année) ou si au contraire ce sera une plaie (comme iOS 11 par exemple qui n'était pas la panacée même sur un iPhone SE par exemple).



Effectivement. 
Ça me parait jouable ! 

D’autres avis ?


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2018)

Un ami a acheté un 6S sur Backmarket l'an passé. Aux dernières nouvelles il en est toujours très content.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2018)

Lors de mon récent changement d'iPhone, la seule chose qui m'a empêcher de prendre l'iPhone 7 est la capacité car il n'existe pas en 64 Go (j'ai donc pris l'iPhone 8).

Je pense que l'iPhone 7 reste encore un bon choix.


----------



## ibabar (1 Décembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Lors de mon récent changement d'iPhone, la seule chose qui m'a empêcher de prendre l'iPhone 7 est la capacité car il n'existe pas en 64 Go (j'ai donc pris l'iPhone 8)


C'est étrange comme unique critère de choix, d'autant que l'iPhone 7 existe en 128Go (j'imagine que la différence de prix entre un 7 en 128Go et un 8 en 64Go reste tout de même significative, non?).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est étrange comme unique critère de choix, d'autant que l'iPhone 7 existe en 128Go (j'imagine que la différence de prix entre un 7 en 128Go et un 8 en 64Go reste tout de même significative, non?).



La différence entre le 7 128 Go et le 8 64 Go est de 50€. Mais entre plus de capacité que celle que je voulais et un iPhone techniquement plus récent j’ai choisi la deuxième option.


----------



## Macounette (2 Décembre 2018)

onclphil a dit:


> => Pensez-vous qu'en prenant un 7 fin-2018, le smartphone va durer 3 ans sans être largué (lenteur, suivi iOS...) ?


Au fait, ce serait pour quel genre d'utilisation?
- classique (réseaux sociaux, un peu de photo, internet/mails/petits jeux pas très gourmands) => l'iPhone 7 surtout avec une batterie neuve, fera très bien l'affaire
- bureautique (téléphone/VOIP/mails/consultation de documents) => idem

Pour ce qui est de la pérennité niveau iOS, sachant qu'à ce jour Apple en vend encore des iPhone 7.... je crois que tu as le temps de voir venir...


----------



## msdosfolies (19 Décembre 2018)

je trouve que le 7 ( sur back market entre autre ) est à un bon prix, en 256 gb garantie 1 an  414 euros  grade or , ya moins cher encore bien sur mais là c'est presque comme un neuf en 256 gb . quant au 8 il monte vite en prix .... non franchement le 7 est bien


----------

